# PedalBoard design...suggestions welcome



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..decided to build one myself instead of buying one. SO...i started a basic design. any sugestions is welcome to improve fonctionnability.

i've added 3/4" and .375" holes to run the main guitar cables and 9v power cables under the board for less hassle.

Any ideas on how i could improve the design?....Dimention are 24" wide, 14" depth and a 2.5high rise in the back with a 9.5 degree inclination.

you inputs are always appriciated


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Great design, looks awesome! What kind of wood will you use? 
You may want more holes between the levels for hiding cables, that's all I can think of... Make sure to post pics of your progress!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'll use dried pine...very stirdy..cheap, and lightweight


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice 3D Model!!! I did the same when I designed mine. If you're planning to move around with it I suggest to build a cover for it. Buy some latches and removable hinges and you are good to go! You could also put a hinge to the large support underneat, so you can "close" it and it's easier to carry around. 
I think the key when designing a pedalboard is to be as practicle as possible.

Here is the 3D model I did( more of a video game type of model!):









and the final result:









Hope it helped! :rockon:


----------

